# Unerlaubte kommerzielle Verwertung fremder Texte



## OskarMaria (24 März 2006)

_[Abgetrennt, weil nicht zum Thema gehörend ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=144422#144422 ). (bh)]_

Der Heise Verlag scheint ernst zu machen & will M. D. wohl aus dem Netz kicken. Nach dessen heutigem Lamento sind zu der ersten Abmahnung noch zwei weitere gekommen. Das wundert nicht, denn die Texte zur Suchmaschinenfütterung auf den erbeuteten Domains hat M. mit reichlich Heise-URLs garniert.

Mit all den Rechtsstreitigkeiten ist nichts verdient. Es scheint, dass es sich im Netz bald [...] hat.

Gruß OskarMaria

PS Allerdings sehe ich das Vorgehen von Heise ebenfalls ziemlich kritisch. Wenn dieses Vorgehen Schule macht, dann gut Nacht in der Forenszene.


----------



## dvill (24 März 2006)

Die vorstehenden Schlussfolgerungen halte ich für irreführend und abwegig.

Heise wird niemanden "aus dem Netz kicken" wollen.

Heise wird aber offensichtlich raffiniert, schikanös und durchtrieben auf breiter Front unter Druck gesetzt. Es ist gut, dass Heise sich wehrt, weil im Zuge dieser Maßnahmen die Pressefreiheit unter die Räder kommen und der Betrieb von Internetforen fast unmöglich werden könnte.

Ich verstehe sehr gut, wenn Heise nicht will, dass genau aus diesen Kreisen heraus, die Heise unter Druck setzen, urheberrechtlich geschützte Texte von Heise für kommerzielle Ziele einer GmbH missbraucht werden.

Wenn nun alle Forenbetreiber, die mit fremden Texten in genau vergleichbarer Form umgehen, Sorgen haben sollten, selbst in den Fokus geraten zu können, so wird deren Zahl sehr klein sein.

Ich kenne kein weiteres Forum, welches bei der Verwertung fremder Texte vergleichbar wäre. Hier kündigt sich nichts an, was über den begründeten Einzelfall hinausgeht.

Ich habe schon am 5.12.05 die Frage gestellt, ob es klug ist, wenn eine Firma, die selbst ein großes Forum mit möglicherweise problematischen Beiträgen betreibt, eine andere mit Rechtsfragen zur Haftung eines Forenbetreibers traktiert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## OskarMaria (25 März 2006)

Solch eine reduzierte Sichtweise, die nur schwarz und weiß kennt, befremdet. Ein MD stellt keine Bedrohung unserer Pressefreiheit dar, genau so wenig, wie ein kleiner Gauner unser Rechtssystem bedrohen kann. Mit solchen Übertreibungen setzt man sich ins Abseits.

Wenn allerdings ein Verlag, der bisher anerkennenswerte Maßstäbe im Internet gesetzt hat, jetzt mit Serienabmahnungen gegen juristische Gegner vorgeht, dann hat das sicher mehr mit Revanche zu tun - als mit der Verteidigung der eigenen Urheber- oder Markenrechte. Mein Mitleid mit MD hält sich dabei in Grenzen, meine Sorge ist eher, dass solches Vorgehen zu weiteren juristischen Eskalationen animiert. So dass es kaum mehr möglich ist, unbefangen ein Diskussionsforum zu betreiben.

OskarMaria


----------



## dvill (25 März 2006)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> ..., jetzt mit Serienabmahnungen gegen juristische Gegner vorgeht, ...


Soso, die Serie beginnt jetzt schon mit der Häufigkeit "1".

Man sollte wenigstens einen zweiten Fall abwarten, bevor man gestreute Fehlinformationen und Spekulationen hier als Fakten verkaufen will.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (25 März 2006)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Ein MD stellt keine Bedrohung unserer Pressefreiheit dar [.....]  meine Sorge ist eher, dass solches Vorgehen zu weiteren juristischen Eskalationen animiert.


Wenn niemand versucht, dem Treiben dieser Leute Einhalt zu gebieten, werden sie sehr wohl zu einer Bedrohung der Pressefreiheit.
Im Bestreben, die Berichterstattung über ihre Machenschaften aus dem Netz zu klagen, schaffen sie Fakten, unter denen die Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit insgesamt zu leiden hat.
Selbst wenn bei MDs Trommelfeuer von Klagen nur jede zehnte erfolgreich ist, wächst die Gefahr exponential. Jeder passende, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Halbsatz aus irgendeinem Urteil wird mißbraucht um andere Prozesse zu beeinflussen.
Und wenn ein Urteil erstmal in der Welt ist, fragt nach einem Jahr niemand mehr danach, wie es zustande gekommen ist.
Heise hier kleinliche Rache zu unterstellen, ist daher die eigentlich reduzierte Sichtweise.

Gruß A. John


----------



## OskarMaria (25 März 2006)

Nach Aussagen von MD gibt es inzwischen drei Heise-Abmahnungen - in meinem vorletzten Beitrag berichtete ich darüber. Bei Dreien hintereinander in kurzer Zeitabfolge kann man also getrost von einer Serie sprechen.

Zweifellos gehört MD zu den skrupellosesten "Geschäftemacher" im Netz, der auch gerne Kontrahenten anwaltlich bedroht. Aber wiederum - es gibt kein Trommelfeuer von Klagen jenes MD. Es gibt jenen unsäglichen Prozess vor dem Hamburger Landgericht, den Heise in erster Instanz verloren hat und zu dem noch kein schrifliches Urteil vorliegt. Und inzwischen richtet sich MDs Streitwut gegen sich selbst - auch darüber habe ich in jenem Beitrag geschrieben.

Aber - ich habe auch Sorge ob der Kolateralschäden, die das Vorgehen des Heiseverlags nach sich ziehen kann.

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Aussagen von MD


 :vlol:
der glaubwürdigste Zeuge des Internet

  :rotfl:  
http://www.forennews.de/board/showthread.php?threadid=7154


----------

